# der biss, der aus der wanne kam



## merryandrew (10. Okt. 2008)

in der letzten woche habe ich einer meiner
miniteiche - zinkwannen- saubergemacht.
plötzlich spürte ich einen stechenden schmerz
in meinem rechten kleinen finger und war sehr
erschrocken.
ich schlug ein etwa 2cm längliches silbriges
ETWAS  ins gras.

mein finger schwoll in den nächsten 3 tagen
aufs doppelte an.
weiss jemand, was oder wer das gewesen
sein könnte???????????

lieben gruss,
hanne


----------



## mitch (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: der biss, der aus der wanne kam*

hallo hanne,


das war bestimmt ein rückenschwimmer, so eine schmerzliche erfahrung machte ich auch im sommer, geht aber wieder vorbei :gdaumen


----------



## karsten. (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: der biss, der aus der wanne kam*

Hallo

der Kreis der Verdächtigen ist noch größer ! 

auch der __ Gelbrandkäfer kann zubeißen , was einem Wespenstich nicht unähnlich ist :shock 

schmerzhaft 

aber harmlos  

schönes WE


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: der biss, der aus der wanne kam*

Hi Hanne,

war mit Sicherheit ein __ Rückenschwimmer. Dafür spricht schon mal ne "blau"silbrige Färbung (auf den Flügeldecken - N. glauca). Der wird nicht umsonst auch als __ Wasserbiene bezeichnet

MfG Frank


----------



## merryandrew (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: der biss, der aus der wanne kam*

Hallo Experten,
danke für Eure Tipps.
Dieser olle "Gelbrand-__ Rückenschwimmer-__ Käfer" war auf jeden Fall gemein zu mir. Oder fühlte er sich evtl. von MIR bedroht? ICH hätte ihn nicht gebissen!

liebe Grüsse,
Hanne


----------

